
Ask HN: How do you handle artificial lights in your office space? - bsvalley
I have an office with no windows and was wondering if there are ways to re-create a natural light feel? I get a headache at the end of the day.
======
Frenchgeek
High frequency neons, halogen or maybe leds (do they make high frequency leds?
). In my experience, most headaches come from stroboscopic effect between the
light source and the monitors ( sometime from the flickers of a defective
light ).

Color temperature, not so much...

------
Frenchgeek
As an aside ( since it is exactly what you seem to need ):
[http://www.echy.fr/](http://www.echy.fr/)

------
db48x
Natural light is mostly diffuse and indirect. Shine your lights on the
walls/ceiling/floor instead of onto your face.

Or try working with less light altogether.

